# What "Nationality" Are You?



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2007)

Nationality, as in ski nationality.  A few years back, Skiing discussed the characteristics of different skis...which were designed and manufactured in different countries.  They observed that skis from different countries seem to handle differently than others....so American skis were different than say Austrian skis.  Swiss skis different from French.  

Your thoughts?  Does it matter, considering that some manufacturers are leaving these countries and going to China (no political comments).  Your preference?  

Well, after skiing on French (Rossi), American (K-2), and Austrian skis (Head, Atomic), I must say that the Austrian are the best.  They are precise handling, smooth, sexy, and powerful.  They are peppy.  I find that the K-2's are a bit soft, easy to turn, and fun, but go flat.  Rossis are good, but go flat as well....

Another observation I have made is how certain ski areas are dominated by certain brands of skis.  Burke and Cannon have a lot of Rossi's in my experience, while Stowe and Sugarbush have a lot of Head skis.


----------



## ccskier (Dec 2, 2007)

Austrian for me.  Atomic skis for the past 10 years.  Have the Snoop Daddy's now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2007)

My next pair will be Atomics or Heads almost for sure...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm mixed, 1/4 Atomic, 1/4 Nordica, 1/2 K2


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 2, 2007)

Austrian...


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Dec 2, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Sugarbush have a lot of Head skis.



That's probably because all of the rental skis are heads. 

I'm a K2 guy.  I love my CaBrawlers!


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2007)

All French for me now!  (Dynastar) It could be a variety of things (different sidecut, longer skis, etc.) but so far, I'm liking the pair I've tried out much better than my old Rossis (which I don't think were actually made in France, though both pairs of my Dynastars say they were made in Chamonix).


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2007)

I have never noticed differences in brands across various ski areas. Certainly I have noticed differences regarding how new most people's equipment is and how many people are skiing on "the hot ski" during a particular year.

I have no specific brand loyalty. My quiver has Volkl's and Dynastar's currently but I have also skied Rossignol and K2 (which to be frank, I am still biased somewhat against based on skis a dozen years or more old even though I know it is illogical). There are so many skis out there, I would love to try them all.

Doesn't much mater since most of them are made in China. :lol: For the American market, the only "major" ski manufacturer that produces 100% in American is Voile with the Insane. Even many Volkls have been shipped to China though many are still produced in house.

I have only tried a few, but Volkl, Atomic, and Head all skied completely different to me (given skis on the same tier). I think by lumping skiers together based on "country" that the brand is home based out of someone is seeing more random correlation than anything else.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 2, 2007)

whatever nationality salamon is.


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 2, 2007)

Italian, Nordica skis and boots for me this year.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 2, 2007)

I ski mostly K2....Although I have a pair of 1080's for the bumps.


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 2, 2007)

I think 1/3 Italian (Old nordica boots), 1/3 French (Rossi Bandit BX's), 1/3 Austrian (Atomic skis)


----------



## bill2ski (Dec 2, 2007)

North American,  I have a pair of LINE ( made in Canada ) Claws ( Jay,Maine) 
I guess, I like the fact that the manufacturer is ( or in LINE's case was ) independent.
Just guy's who make great ski's for people who love to ski.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2007)

currently Austrian several prs of Atomics  -- these are the BEST i've been on

but have been French  with Dynastars  and several prs of  Rossi's  and American  I think with Head  in the past


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 2, 2007)

*Melting Pot*



riverc0il said:


> Doesn't much mater since most of them are made in China. :lol:



Is that a fact?  I know you have that little smiley thing happening, but now you have me worried....

For me, Austrian are the best.  Both my Atomic m:EX and 9.22s say "made in Austria".  But my boots are Rossi (same factory as Lange and Caber, I hear), and poles are Goode (American, I think.)

I used to be a big fan of the older USA-built Volants.  Still ski them once in a while.  My son and wife ski Volant 100% of the time.  They were way ahead of their time, in terms of torsional rigidity.  My 14-year old son just thinks the stainless steel looks cool.  My wife's are of the Austrian Atomic-owned vintage, and they say "made in Austria".

My daughter will be on "made in Bulgaria" Atomic junior race skis this winter (though she was on "made in france" Dynastar's last year).

I also have a pair of "made in France" Rossi VS Oversize, "made in Germany" Volkl P40, and "made in Austria" Blizzard Sigma SL.

Are they really made in China and we are victims of a big lie?  What about Volkl's private forest - is that a myth or reality?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2007)

I've always had K2's, but I'm now on Elans. So I guess that makes me a Slovenian. I've liked all the Volkls and Atomics I've ever demoed. Although I want a pair of Fischers next.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 2, 2007)

ccskier said:


> Austrian for me. Atomic skis for the past 10 years. Have the Snoop Daddy's now.


 
Austrian for me too. Atomic Betaride 9.22's, C7, and soon the Snoop Daddy's too!


----------



## tirolerpeter (Dec 3, 2007)

*Ski nationaliyt*

My new "Black Diamond Verdicts" are Chinese.  My "Volants" are American.


----------



## freeheel_skier (Dec 3, 2007)

Chinese---------------K2
Chinese---------------Karhu(K2 owns karhu)
Chinese---------------Line(k2 owns line)
USA--------------------Rossignol(heard they moved manufacturing to Ogden, Ut.) but not sure?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 3, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> Is that a fact?  I know you have that little smiley thing happening, but now you have me worried....


A lot of companies have outsourced. Not all (certainly all major American except Voile) but quite a few even of the Euro persuasion. I do not have specific information on each manufacturer but I would be very surprised if many of the Euro's still do in house production. As mentioned before, Volkl does on some models, not sure about the other companies.


----------



## KingM (Dec 3, 2007)

Moi? Je suis Francais. (Dynastar)


----------



## Geoff (Dec 3, 2007)

Cheese Eating Surrender Monkey.  I've been on Salomon since 1992.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 3, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I ski mostly K2....Although I have a pair of 1080's for the bumps.



So that makes you Chinese?


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Austrian  (Fischer)

which is fitting as I'm Hungarian...and Finnish...


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2007)

I buy skis based on the criteria for which I'm looking at the time which includes, in no particular order- dimensions, length, weight, price, wood core etc.  Whatever best fits the criteria at the time gets the purchase.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 3, 2007)

Mine are of northern NH hickory barrel stave vintage.I think that is still US.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2007)

So I guess I would be 2/3 Austrian and 1/3 American....


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 3, 2007)

Austrian - Fischer Skis, Italian - Nordica boots


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2007)

Mostly K2 and Dynastar so I guess I'm a French-American. Oui oui! Also skied on Volkls and Blizzards so I guess I'm part German and Austrian too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, most boots are at least designed in Italy...where they are made is a different story...


----------



## Paul (Dec 3, 2007)

Austrian


----------



## andyzee (Dec 3, 2007)

Marc said:


> I buy skis based on the criteria for which I'm looking at the time which includes, in no particular order- price, dimensions, price, length, price,  weight, price, wood core etc. Whatever best fits the criteria at the time gets the purchase.


 

Cheap is not a nationality :smash:


----------



## JohnGD33 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have one of each. Does that make me a mutt?


----------



## koreshot (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll go with French, cause the most important part of my gear, the boots, are Salomon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, here is the second question...the thrust of the article I read was that nationality makes a difference...such as Austrian skis are peppier, but require a precise skier.  Swiss skis are just expensive and smooth.  American skis are soft and easy going.  Do you find this to be the case?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Cheap is not a nationality :smash:



If you're Marc it may be! :lol:


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Cheap is not a nationality :smash:





thetrailboss said:


> If you're Marc it may be! :lol:



Damn right, that's what my old man always told me.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 3, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I believe Scottish would be what your looking for ...


 
:lol: No comment.:lol:


----------



## molecan (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmm, seems other than Riverc0il, I'm the only one with Skis aus Deutschland, gebildet von Volkl. 

I skied on Head and Rossignol from '79- w/some Atomics thrown in there, and every kind of boot known to man, from 60's kids wee leather boots, to the salomon rear-entry slop machines of the 80's.   

I do think, that other than race skis, rossignol tends to make very light/flexible skis these days, which is a serious change from the mid-line rossi's of the late 70's and 80's.

Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 3, 2007)

I ski Rossis so I guess I'm French. What's so French about Rossis? Well, I guess they're like a weekend in Paris -- memorable but downright expensive!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2007)

From what I've seen Rossis are cheaper skis....


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 3, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> I ski Rossis so I guess I'm French. What's so French about Rossis? Well, I guess they're like a weekend in Paris -- memorable but downright expensive!



They are made in France, and that's where the company is based..


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 3, 2007)

I like my alpine skis like I like my cars.

German Engineering.

As for Tele, I like a soft ski . . . so I have French skis


----------



## freeheel_skier (Dec 3, 2007)

just checked my Rossi's made in SPAIN!  World HQ is in the French Alps.....So I'll be safe and say European!


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm Austrian and German.  I ski on Atomics & Volkls.  Back in the 70s & 80s I skied on Rossignol so I guess I have French in my background.  But now the Rossi's are too soft & don't have good enough edge hold for my liking so I headed East & went for the Germanic-type skis that have great edge hold and are more lively.  I also like Dynastars so I didn't completely ignore the French heritage. :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump.  With Rossi leading the way in the rocker revolution, I dare say that there are a lot of french skis out there.  But I am still a Head skier.  Two new pairs of Head skis in the quiver.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2011)

After years of skiing Rossi's, I've come to realize they are soft and lazy.

So, my most recent purchase was a set of Fischer's.  :razz:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

Still Austrian for me.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Still Austrian for me.



I'll second that!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I'll second that!


 
Atomics? Heads?  Something else?  

And does anyone here ski Stockli's?  They are Swiss skis and very expensive but I see more and more of them.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Atomics? Heads?  Something else?
> 
> And does anyone here ski Stockli's?  They are Swiss skis and very expensive but I see more and more of them.



Atomics for now still.  As the season begins, and demo sessions happens, who knows??  I might have to get a new "passport"


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Atomics for now still. As the season begins, and demo sessions happens, who knows?? I might have to get a new "passport"


 
There you go.  Stamps in the passport.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 18, 2011)

Boots:
In looking at every spec written..a couple on my list I will be coming from an Austrian factory....but one never knows...;-)

Rock-skis:
Austrian - HEAD

Carver-list:  
Fischer or Blizzard - both Austrian

Powski-list:
Blizzard or Atomic - both Austrian
or Armada - US? or Austrian?
or Dynastar - French
or other(s) - ?.....


----------



## Geoff (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm Volkl and Salomon.   This winter, I plan to spend a good amount of time evaluating skis to see if a rocker ski can be my everyday ski


----------



## JimG. (Aug 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> After years of skiing Rossi's, I've come to realize they are soft and lazy.
> 
> So, my most recent purchase was a set of Fischer's.  :razz:



You will enjoy the change.

My rock skis are RX8's and my all mntn ski is the Watea 78.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2011)

K2 Greg-brawlers
Fischer Watea 84
Volkl Gotama


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> K2 Greg-brawlers
> Fischer Watea 84
> Volkl Gotama


 
So sounds like Chinese, German, Austrian.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> So sounds like Chinese, German, Austrian.



Close... the Geg-brawlers were manufactured in CT.  :lol:


----------



## djspookman (Aug 18, 2011)

German American for me, even though I have a real French heritage.. some interesting history there!


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 18, 2011)

My skis are still pure French (Rossis).

My boots are French (Lange) and American (Black Diamond).



thetrailboss said:


> Bump.  With Rossi leading the way in the rocker revolution, I dare say that there are a lot of french skis out there.  But I am still a Head skier.  Two new pairs of Head skis in the quiver.


Demo a pair of rockered skis. You will love them, especially out west (bastard!). IMHO your next pair should have rocker/early rise. I'd like to suggest a 5 point/elf-shoe ski like the Rossi S7, PM Gear Lhasa Pow or ON3P Billy Goat. 


deadheadskier said:


> After years of skiing Rossi's, I've come to realize they are soft and lazy.
> 
> So, my most recent purchase was a set of Fischer's.  :razz:


Must be all that good food making the French soft -- around the middle.

Anyway, with the exit of Quiksilver, Rossi stepped away from their foam cored skis like the Bandit line, the B2 included, and use wood cores now. The foam cores turned noodly over time. You may want to give Rossi a revisit. I am very happy with their recent offerings.


----------



## soposkier (Aug 18, 2011)

I have Scott's.  The company was founded in America but moved to Switzerland.  So does that make me American or Swiss?  Ill go with swiss for the cheese.


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Atomics (plus I'm German anyway from a heritage perspective)... but I'm not tied to them for my next set of sticks. Hmmm


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 18, 2011)

Atomic = Osterreich


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Atomic = Osterreich



Yeah but Germans and Austrians are similar :flame:

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah but Germans and Austrians are similar :flame:
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk



Oh no. 

Japanese and Koreans are also very similar but try saying that to a Korean.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah but Germans and Austrians are similar :flame:
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk


 
I think the only thing still made in Germany is Marker, but IIRC some Volkl stuff is made there.  I think that K2 and Volkl are now in China.  I might be wrong.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Japanese and Koreans are also very similar but try saying that to a Korean.


 
Hey snowmonster--congrats on the new "Freedom" skis.  :lol:  You missed the chance at a Rossi ski bag on Steep and Cheap the other day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

...and now that I think of it, in the interest of full disclosure, my Passport has the following nationalities:

2004 Head Monster iM75 (rock skis): *Austrian*
1998 Atomic PrimeX: *Austrian*
2009 Volkl Tigershark 12 Foot Powerswitch: *German *(I'm pretty sure....it was before they moved)
2009 Head Monster iM76: *Austrian*
2009 Head Monster 102SW: *Austrian* (last year that they made the Monster and made the freeride skis in Austria)
2010 Head Joe 105: Designed in *Austria*, but made in the *Czech Republic *(IIRC). They only make the high-end skis in Austria now. 
Karhu BC Classic: *Canada*

And in the inactive roster: 

1998 K2 Fours: *American*
1993 Rossi 7SK: *France*


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

Jawohl!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2011)

Austrian ( Atomics)  plus  the Queen is part Austrian too


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 19, 2011)

China or Taiwan


----------



## makimono (Aug 20, 2011)

My dad must have been French and my mom Austrian? :beer:

Favorite skis _evar_ were the several pairs of Rossi 4S I had in the late 80's early 90's. But I've also rocked quite a few Atomics along the journey. And for mono's France is where it's at with Duret, Snowgunz, Aluflex, Swell Panik and more.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2011)

makimono said:


> My dad must have been French and my mom Austrian? :beer:
> 
> Favorite skis _evar_ were the several pairs of Rossi 4S I had in the late 80's early 90's. But I've also rocked quite a few Atomics along the journey. And for mono's France is where it's at with Duret, Snowgunz, Aluflex, Swell Panik and more.


 
I have some old 7SK's. I used to have the_original_trailboss' old 4S's as well. The 4S's and the 7SK's were the skis to have at that time. It is amazing how many used Rossi's I see at garage sales/second hand stores/etc. It is amazing how they were the ski brand then.


----------



## billski (Aug 20, 2011)

I heart my Vokl.  Achtung!  Deutschland.

I am beginning to lust after HART.  a ground-up revival.  Hand-made in the USA.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 22, 2011)

mattchuck2 said:


> German Engineering.



I'm German engineered.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I have some old 7SK's. I used to have the_original_trailboss' old 4S's as well. The 4S's and the 7SK's were the skis to have at that time. It is amazing how many used Rossi's I see at garage sales/second hand stores/etc. It is amazing how they were the ski brand then.



I know at one point in time, more Rossi 4S's were manufactured than any other ski in history.

During that era, I owned

4S
4M
4G
7G


----------



## catskills (Aug 23, 2011)

I guess my nationality is what you would call American.  

Immigrated to America from England in the 1630s.  Family married a few Native American Indians along the way. I have 3/128s American Indian blood flowing through me and a few other nationalities. :-D


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

catskills said:


> I guess my nationality is what you would call American.
> 
> Immigrated to America from England in the 1630s. Family married a few Native American Indians along the way. I have 3/128s American Indian blood flowing through me and a few other nationalities. :-D


 
:lol:  What about your skis?


----------



## JSHSKI (Aug 23, 2011)

*Volkl now, prob from now on*

Over the years I skied Head, Rossi, K2, Atomic, Rossi again. Once they were shaped, I struggled to find a ski with the snap I was used to on 207cm slalom skis. Last Rossi Z9's had none for me. Several folks suggested Volkl and they were right. My Tigershark 12' have the edge hold and return energy of the old K2 KVC Comps. If only I had the chops I had back then!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

JSHSKI said:


> Over the years I skied Head, Rossi, K2, Atomic, Rossi again. Once they were shaped, I struggled to find a ski with the snap I was used to on 207cm slalom skis. Last Rossi Z9's had none for me. Several folks suggested Volkl and they were right. My Tigershark 12' have the edge hold and return energy of the old K2 KVC Comps. If only I had the chops I had back then!


 
Do your Tigersharks have the Powerswitch?  I love mine for on-trail ripping.


----------



## JSHSKI (Aug 23, 2011)

*My TigerSharks have a fixed tail*

Mine are the year before the power-switch was added. Most reviews I read said that most skiers decide which setting they like and never change it. So for me the much cheaper version without a switch is fine. I brought them to Alta last February and even in lots of powder they worked great. Sure a pair of great wide Clown Skis would have been awesome, but I'm of the dance-with-the one-you-brought school of gear. I don't have the means to outfit my ski and bike habits properly with specific to the conditions gear. XC Bike on everything, Tiger sharks from powder to glades to corduroy. 
Off topic, but went to Highland, did Find-your-ride, rode a GT Ruckus 7 there. What a hoot!  7" front and rear means point downhill and hold on. Gobbled up everything like magic. Way more bike and "features" than I could handle. Highland is like a powder day but you wear shorts!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

JSHSKI said:


> Mine are the year before the power-switch was added. Most reviews I read said that most skiers decide which setting they like and never change it. So for me the much cheaper version without a switch is fine. I brought them to Alta last February and even in lots of powder they worked great. Sure a pair of great wide Clown Skis would have been awesome, but I'm of the dance-with-the one-you-brought school of gear. I don't have the means to outfit my ski and bike habits properly with specific to the conditions gear. XC Bike on everything, Tiger sharks from powder to glades to corduroy.
> Off topic, but went to Highland, did Find-your-ride, rode a GT Ruckus 7 there. What a hoot! 7" front and rear means point downhill and hold on. Gobbled up everything like magic. Way more bike and "features" than I could handle. Highland is like a powder day but you wear shorts!


 
Nice.  I'm surprised that Alta had them.  FWIW I love mine with the PS and I do switch it.  I usually start on the highest tension when I am hitting the groomers first thing and then shift down as the day goes on and things get bumpier.  The rebound energy is amazing.


----------



## JSHSKI (Aug 23, 2011)

*I brought um with me*



thetrailboss said:


> Nice.  I'm surprised that Alta had them.  FWIW I love mine with the PS and I do switch it.  I usually start on the highest tension when I am hitting the groomers first thing and then shift down as the day goes on and things get bumpier.  The rebound energy is amazing.



Alta was actually out of powder skis for me to rent. I decided to use mine from home to see how it would be. It was fine. I might have done better on twin tips with a 120mm waist, but it felt good to know I could figure it out on my skis. 
I'm not against application specific products like freeride bikes or powder skis, but there is something to be said for using different skills with the same equipment under different conditions like we had to do in the old days. I remember powder sking on 207cm KVC Comps at Wildcat back in the day. They worked. I also did lift serviced Mtn. Biking at Killington and others on a rigid bike (Damn water bars!) I lived, but almost killed my bike. 
Back to the Volkl's, It's good to know the technology works and you benefit from it. Fun forum here. Thanks, Joe


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

JSHSKI said:


> Alta was actually out of powder skis for me to rent. I decided to use mine from home to see how it would be. It was fine. I might have done better on twin tips with a 120mm waist, but it felt good to know I could figure it out on my skis.
> I'm not against application specific products like freeride bikes or powder skis, but there is something to be said for using different skills with the same equipment under different conditions like we had to do in the old days. I remember powder sking on 207cm KVC Comps at Wildcat back in the day. They worked. I also did lift serviced Mtn. Biking at Killington and others on a rigid bike (Damn water bars!) I lived, but almost killed my bike.
> Back to the Volkl's, It's good to know the technology works and you benefit from it. Fun forum here. Thanks, Joe


 
Welcome to the boards and stick around.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

Bump.  Still Austrian.  5 out of the last 6 skis I have purchased have been Head.  The odd set were Volkls which are German.

Since I started this thread seven years ago, there have been LOTS of new indy brands that have emerged.  Lots in the USA.


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 26, 2014)

My boots are Italian (Dynafit... thought that was german!) Bindings - German (Dynafit) Skis are Rossignol made in Ukraine.  Next will be USA (Voile) I think or perhaps Dynastar (France).


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 26, 2014)

German, Austrian, and French these days.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 26, 2014)

French, German, Austrian and Italian boots.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

Italian boots (Dalbello)


----------



## snoseek (Apr 26, 2014)

With the exception of a very short lived pair of rossi phantom 88's (despised them, shitty build) I've been skiing on American made product for close to a decade now. It probably makes no difference but I like the idea of skis designed and manufactured by skiers and I also am not a fan of paying for elaborate marketing campaigns to sell fake technology that more often than not just adds weight to the ski. I'm retiring my MSp's this year with over 200 days on them, they are tired but still skiing well. I got less than ten before my rossis started their delam.


----------



## mishka (Apr 26, 2014)

US made.... Best part ski factory about 15 feet from my house


----------



## darent (Apr 26, 2014)

my observation is that Austrian and German skis, in general, are stiffer in the tail, French skis seem to have more tail, not as stiff as Austrian but they seem to set the binding more forward.All said I like a more even flex ski, I own K2, Elan and even have a pair of Bushwacker Blizzards that I like. maybe I am International or non denominational.


----------



## buellski (Apr 28, 2014)

Austrian (Blizzard)


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2014)

French (Dynastar) both my everyday riders & rock ski's.


----------



## marcski (Apr 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> French (Dynastar) both my everyday riders & rock ski's.



My Dynastars, which are a '12 model that I just picked up brand new in plastic, were made in Spain.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2014)

LOL, you made me go look at my ski's. Both sets say made in France on the ski.


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

I have Rossi's so probably France or Spain!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 29, 2014)

American: Never Summer 
Canadian: Prior 
Dynastar: French 
K2: ?  American company.  But made in?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2014)

K2's are now Chinese.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 6, 2014)

I guess it's Austrian for me, i have two pairs of Fischer.


----------



## vermonter44 (May 7, 2014)

Austrian with the blizzard and my other pair that I haven't used a lot are swiss maybe? I have yo check...


----------

